

Roving Slovenian Hackers come visit TechCrunch and other companies... - kostko
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/17/roving-slovenian-hackers-turned-away-by-facebook-google-but-welcomed-at-techcrunch/

======
kostko
They're actually offering 1 week of (free) coding skills to anyone with a good
idea. But it seems like the offer stands only for techcrunch readers.

